# People who take credit for your work...



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I fu*kin hate this. I am getting it all the f*cking time right now. The guy who sits next to me is so 'friendly' with the boss that any suggestions and improvements I mention seem to come from him, even though it may be me that mentions it to the boss in the first place. Really f*cks me off. But what can you do.
Even when the boss says to me about my colleagues new idea and I mention to him that I came up with that months ago, he just blanks what I say. W*nkers all of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

aye........ that's anyone called 'management' at my evil corporate organistaion [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ill get back to you on this one in a few weeks time. But ive got a feeling that ill be agreeing!!!!


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

boabt...

First of all, try to treat you ideas like "personal details" (god....i have to know people 25 yrs before i give my phone number out ;D ) in other words, hold onto them tightly.

Then, if you believe your ideas will amount to something, put your them in writing and present them to your manager. dull i know....but hey...if you get the promotion/recognition!

that way, if your manager is not regarding what you are saying seriously.....you have written eveidence of what YOU suggested and on what date  cunning huh!

If all else fails....try and find an employer who respects your creativity.

NickyB


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

NickyB, I take on all your points and think they are valid, but I am a contractor and not interested in promotion. The issue of impressing my boss is not the problem, as I couldn't really care less about that. I am fairly new here, so I assume that the general attitude is that the new boy won't know what he is talking about, although I have been brought in at a consultant level
I suggested a new approach of working about three months ago, and it was immediately shot down as unworkable.
This week my colleague has suggested the same method (while I was on holiday) and it is as if this is the best thing since sliced bread.
To be honest, I shouldn't really be letting this bother me. I am not doing this job for the career prospects, I am in this job for pure greed.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> boabt...
> 
> First of all, try to treat you ideas like "personal details" (god....i have to know people 25 yrs before i give my phone number out ;D ) in other words, hold onto them tightly.
> 
> ...


And if necessary, make sure another third party - not your "pal" is present when you present to your manager so that you have an independent "witness".


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

If necessary record all your conversations using hidden cameras and submit all documentation via a solicitor.

Alternatively setup the git in a fake prostitute sex scandal or sleep with his wife/gf.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If necessary record all your conversations using hidden cameras and submit all documentation via a solicitor.
> 
> Alternatively setup the git in a fake prostitute sex scandal or sleep with his wife/gf.


I can see that you specialise in other cases too them Mr Assassin!! ;D ;D


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

> I can see that you specialise in other cases too them Mr Assassin!! Â ;D ;D


Scoff while you can Vlastan - I have a kipper with your name on it.

El Morte


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> To be honest, I shouldn't really be letting this bother me. Â I am not doing this job for the career prospects, I am in this job for pure greed.


Hang on one cotton picking minute! I didn't know you were a contractor. I withdraw what I said earlier. To echo your earlier sentiments:

"Contractors - W*nkers all of them."


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

The alternative -- and longterm -- view:

You are a creative person and can come up with good ideas at the drop of a hat. Your colleague is not, so he nicks yours.

Whatever happens, even if you change jobs, you will come up with more good ideas and his will suddenly dry up.

Let him take the credit for a while -- his stupidity will soon become obvious while you have a lifetime of creativity ahead Â 8)

'If you sit on the riverbank long enough you will see the body of your enemy float by' -- Sun Tzu (??) Â 

Mark


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Hang on one cotton picking minute! I didn't know you were a contractor. I withdraw what I said earlier. To echo your earlier sentiments:
> 
> "Contractors - W*nkers all of them." Â


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Feed the glory grabbing wonker a duff idea. If you are sufficiently creative (and your colleague obviously isn't) he could be manipulated to look a right wally.

Seen it work a treat a few times. ;D

Be guided by old Chinese proverb..."him who sows shitty seeds gets a shitty harvest"


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

And a (non-Chinese) saying - success has many fathers; failure is an orphan.

For every good idea I've had pinched, I've been grateful for no one remembering a hundred lousy ones!


----------

